# Rain rain go away



## Rick (Sep 30, 2010)

We've had over 12.5" of rain since Sunday. And it's still pouring :boat:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

You may want to go buy a canoe! :lol: 

That was one thing I loved about North Carolina, lots of rain almost every day


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2010)

Laura G said:


> You may want to go buy a canoe! :lol:
> 
> That was one thing I loved about North Carolina, lots of rain almost every day


Not sure where you lived in NC but rain daily is not the norm here! Nor is over a foot of rain in four days. We needed rain badly, but not this much.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

Rick said:


> Not sure where you lived in NC but rain daily is not the norm here! Nor is over a foot of rain in four days. We needed rain badly, but not this much.


I was in Brevard. It rained just about every day in the late afternoon, but was by no means 3" every day! Have you floated down the river to get your canoe yet?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 30, 2010)

Yuma has been in a state of drought for the past 11 years and we never get more than a few inches of rain per year, so if you can send any down here, we would welcome it!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2010)

rain, rain go away, Rick wants to go outside and play, send the rain my way, rain, rain, go awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :tt2:


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like it's over. 15.30" in total. I have to inspect the foundation of the house because I saw some water intrusion in the storage room. We needed it really bad, but not that much.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for taking that deluge for me. :lol: We were supposed to get it, but it looks like you did. People over here were getting sandbags ready and it blew right past. Looks like Home Depot and Lowes still made out. &lt;_&lt; The press goes nuts every time there is any kind of weather. On a more serious note, I hope that there is not any damage.


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, it isn't over yet. Still coming down......


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> Well, it isn't over yet. Still coming down......


I saw on the weather, you guys are getting pounded! I hope it is over soon, for your sake. When I thought that it was going to happen here, I went out and caught as many feeders as possible. Now at least I have extra for my new mouth to feed, an Anolis equestris hatchling.


----------



## scXthursday (Oct 1, 2010)

Wish it was pouring here in vegas


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> We've had over 12.5" of rain since Sunday. And it's still pouring :boat:


Im jealous.... we had dry lightning here yesterday with a tiny but of drizzling. Pretty lame, as we haven't had legitimate rain in forever.


----------



## MrPitseleh (Oct 1, 2010)

I love the rain so much I used to skip school Everyday it rained, just couldn't stand being inside on a day like that. Nothing more soothing than reading a good book on a screened in porch with that fresh smell and background noise.  So is all that rain bad on oothecas?


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2010)

Sun.........finally. Good news is this means my favorite fossil hunting creek has been flooded. That can expose new stuff and rearrange the sediment.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> Sun.........finally. Good news is this means my favorite fossil hunting creek has been flooded. That can expose new stuff and rearrange the sediment.


I hope something good washed out!


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2010)

likebugs said:


> I hope something good washed out!


I am keeping an eye on it so I can walk it as soon as it is ready to see if anything is sitting out. Gotta be first because it is popular with collectors from all over. Last time it flooded some guy beat me and found a 5+ inch megladon tooth just sitting on a sand bar.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 2, 2010)

Rick said:


> Last time it flooded some guy beat me and found a 5+ inch megladon tooth just sitting on a sand bar.


Oh man! That's quite a find! Good luck Rick! I hope you find something spectacular to add to your collection.


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Oh man! That's quite a find! Good luck Rick! I hope you find something spectacular to add to your collection.


That one type and size tooth is what I want most of all. I'll find one eventually.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2010)

dont u guys go fighting over teeth! The rain wont hurt the ooths


----------

